# Muhammed Suiçmez using Ibbanez Falchion 7-string!



## Skin Coffin (Apr 8, 2011)

I believe that you all heard about the new Ibanez X-Series. I was checking the Falchion model on the Ibby site and I just saw that Muhammed is going to use a 7-string version of the Falchion with EMGs. Ibanez only announced 2 versions, both 6 strings, but hey.. Maybe this time we'll have a Muhammed Suiçmez Falchion Signature 

Cheers, dudes! 

Btw, this was the pic that made me realize it:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah I think this was posted in the other thread man, along with the green Falchion 7 that was on display. It looks very nice as a 7 string imo, don't think Muhammed will get a signature in any hurry though, he's not that big. Who knows, maybe that will change when THEY ACTUALLY RELEASE A NEW GOD DAMN ALBUM.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 8, 2011)

Any higher-end new Falchions coming out is fine by me, signature models or not. They have potential through the roof. The Falchion and Halberd could be awesome if Ibanez let them fly with some better specs... the Glaive, though, that can't be saved. Awful.


----------



## edsped (Apr 8, 2011)

Man I can't get over how awesome he looks with long hair.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah I think this was posted in the other thread man, along with the green Falchion 7 that was on display. It looks very nice as a 7 string imo, don't think Muhammed will get a signature in any hurry though, he's not that big. Who knows, maybe that will change when THEY ACTUALLY RELEASE A NEW GOD DAMN ALBUM.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Apr 8, 2011)

edsped said:


> Man I can't get over how awesome he looks with long hair.



Epic beard is still needed!


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 8, 2011)

Is this the singer/guitarist of Necrophagist?

I just got 2 of their CDs a few weeks ago and started getting into them, but if it's the same guy, he looks totally different on the CD booklet pics.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 8, 2011)

didnt they just release an album last year??? 

and that gtar looks so neat


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> didnt they just release an album last year???


 
Only if you're from the year 2038. Do we have hovercars? PLEASE TELL ME WE HAVE HOVERCARS.


----------



## Defsan (Apr 8, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> didnt they just release an album last year???


They haven't released an album since 2004 /sadface.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 8, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> didnt they just release an album last year???
> 
> and that gtar looks so neat



They were SUPPOSED to release their new album in summer of 09 (hence why they co headlined Summer Slaughter with Suffocation) but for whatever reason it got delayed, you can however go search around on Youtube and see some live bootleg videos of some new songs from that tour called "Dawn and Demise" and "Homo Sum Humani"


----------



## Maggai (Apr 9, 2011)

So weird to see him with long hair! Don't think I would've recognized him if I didn't know it was him.

Release the damn album! And the damn sevenstring!


----------



## Stealth7 (Apr 9, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks this guitar looks like an aborted Xiphos fetus?... I don't mean that in a good way either.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 9, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah I think this was posted in the other thread man, along with the green Falchion 7 that was on display. It looks very nice as a 7 string imo, don't think Muhammed will get a signature in any hurry though, he's not that big. Who knows, maybe that will change when THEY ACTUALLY RELEASE A NEW GOD DAMN ALBUM.



Necrophagist are bigger than 98% percent of the people on the Ibanez Artist list 

Putting out a new album has nothing to do with gaining a signature guitar, they have been touring for 'Epitaph' for like 7 years  They get enough exposure, I think Muhammed is just wiser than wanting some piece of shit signature which is going to have one rediculously overpriced version and one rediculously under-specced/overpriced version.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 9, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Necrophagist are bigger than 98% percent of the people on the Ibanez Artist list
> 
> Putting out a new album has nothing to do with gaining a signature guitar, they have been touring for 'Epitaph' for like 7 years  They get enough exposure, I think Muhammed is just wiser than wanting some piece of shit signature which is going to have one rediculously overpriced version and one rediculously under-specced/overpriced version.


 
Sorry man but thats just not true. Look at the other people who have signatures: Munky from Korn, Satriani, Steve Vai, Herman Li, Mick Thomson etc. These guys shift a hell of a lot of units, way more than Necrophagist ever have. And there are a lot of Ibanez endorsers who sell more records than Necrophagist and don't have signatures. Having a new album is everything to do with getting a signature if you're not a house hold name. Touring is all well and good, but if you're touring an album that came out in 2004 then you're beating a dead horse to an extent. Once the band releases a new album, generates more fresh interest and has new content going around that brings them up to date, they're a more attractive investment opportunity for a guitar company. Don't get me wrong, Muhammed and Necrophagist are well known and respected, but not at the level they need to be for a signature, in my opinion. Like I said, once a new album is out I wouldn't be suprised if they got a lot bigger than they are now, but currently that isn't the case. He deserves it though, he's an immense guitarist.

I think he'd go for a signature though, he's used production models in the past (all of his solos on previous Necrophagist material were recorded with production Ibbys) so he clearly doesn't mind the quality. They'd only make one version though if he did get a sig. I think having two different quality Xiphos 7s would be pushing it.


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 9, 2011)

Every time I see this guitar mentioned I think its "Felcher". Not the guitar I'd wanna play.

For those who don't know..NSFW
Urban Dictionary, April 9: soberchat


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 9, 2011)

I think less time on his haircare routine and more time getting the new album done would be time well spent. He should cut that mop off, at least when he had short hair he could album out of the door!


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, that's some glorious hair. And nice guitar too, I'll have to check out that series


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 9, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> don't think Muhammed will get a signature in any hurry though, he's not that big. Who knows, maybe that will change when THEY ACTUALLY RELEASE A NEW GOD DAMN ALBUM.



That's possible.

I don't exactly see it as some horrid injustice that he doesn't have his own sig right now. Look at how long Jeff Loomis had to wait. Both he and Nevermore have been around- and have been very good- for a very long time. He gets a sig after, what, 6 studio albums and an EP?


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Apr 9, 2011)

this guitar looks soooo much more comfortable than the xiphos... i really wish they would make a prestige 7 string version with a lo-pro edge trem.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 9, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> That's possible.
> 
> I don't exactly see it as some horrid injustice that he doesn't have his own sig right now. Look at how long Jeff Loomis had to wait. Both he and Nevermore have been around- and have been very good- for a very long time. He gets a sig after, what, 6 studio albums and an EP?


 
Exactly. And he's out there a lot more than Muhammed is. He does more guitar demos, clinics and guest appearences. As far as I'm aware, outside of Necrophagist Muhammed is fairly quiet. I'd love to see some lessons, gear demos and whatnot by him.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 9, 2011)

i hope they make the halberd in a 7 . all of the new guitars look amazing to me


----------



## neoclassical (Apr 10, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this guitar looks like an aborted Xiphos fetus?... I don't mean that in a good way either.



agreed


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 10, 2011)

I REALLY hope that the green prototype model of the Falchion becomes a production model because that thing looks pretty damn badass.


----------



## Mukersman (Apr 10, 2011)

edsped said:


> Man I can't get over how awesome he looks with long hair.



I thought he was totally bald?!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 10, 2011)

He looked cool with short hair, he looks fucking angelic with long hair. 

^


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 10, 2011)

Mukersman said:


> I thought he was totally bald?!



He's not but I fear that we will be by the time the new album comes out.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 11, 2011)

The Falchion looks like a mix of a BC Rich and an absurd Japanese sig. ESP.


----------



## avenger (Apr 11, 2011)

edsped said:


> Man I can't get over how awesome he looks with long hair.


Agreed. No Homo.


----------



## adrock (Apr 11, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> He's not but I fear that he will be by the time the new album comes out.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 11, 2011)

The more I see the Falchion, the more I dig it. It seems to have fixed the issues with the Xiphos. While it may not look as badass as the Xiphos, it looks to be a bit more comfortable, have much better upper fret access as well as better balance since the upper horn is longer looking. I wish they stuck with the reverse headstock on the 7 though.

Edit: I can also see why Muhammed is using these now. They look very marshall metal.


----------



## Dickicker (Apr 11, 2011)

marshall metal. LMAO!

IMHO i hate them. But then again its because im not a pointy metal guitar dude. I love the Stealth and xiphos shapes WAY more.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 11, 2011)

OrsusMetal said:


> The more I see the Falchion, the more I dig it. It seems to have fixed the issues with the Xiphos. While it may not look as badass as the Xiphos, it looks to be a bit more comfortable, have much better upper fret access as well as better balance since the upper horn is longer looking. I wish they stuck with the reverse headstock on the 7 though.


 
That 7 is a prototype, probably a custom made for someone, so it would be made to their specs.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 11, 2011)

> Hello,
> Honest answer: not sure. They haven't even announced those models here in our Hoshino USA office. They keep everything under wraps until the very last minute. You knew about it before I did! Announcements are usually made around the NAMM shows. The next one is in July. Check back with us then.
> 
> Best Regards,
> ...


Kind of surprises me that this is how Hoshino works.

Also I'm surprised their employee didn't know about the guitar.


----------



## blister7321 (Apr 11, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> He looked cool with short hair, he looks fucking angelic with long hair.
> 
> ^


 
i knew he areminded me of someone
i saw this picki kand thought
oh shit it s fucking chuck back from the dead


----------



## blastanus (Apr 12, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> He's not but I fear that we will be by the time the new album comes out.



Haha too true man! 7 strings and 7 years since the last record, will they ever put out a new one? Its getting to feel like duke nukem forever of the music industry, kinda like chinese democracy, anyways, I hope the falchion has no neck dive like the xiphos had, but c'mon, when you have a guitar model coming out called the "halbred", shouldnt he had went for that? sounds very metal indeed...


----------



## Mukersman (Apr 12, 2011)

How difficult is moving the strap pin? And what i wouldnt give for hair like that. Perhaps homo. A little.


----------



## Necroptor (Apr 12, 2011)

blastanus said:


> Haha too true man! 7 strings and 7 years since the last record, will they ever put out a new one? Its getting to feel like duke nukem forever of the music industry, kinda like chinese democracy, anyways, I hope the falchion has no neck dive like the xiphos had, but c'mon, when you have a guitar model coming out called the "halbred", shouldnt he had went for that? sounds very metal indeed...


 
No neck dive and apparently better than the RG..and the Falchion is a sword as well...so whats a name ..RG is great but the name doesn't make any point


----------



## Necroptor (Apr 12, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Kind of surprises me that this is how Hoshino works.
> 
> Also I'm surprised their employee didn't know about the guitar.


 
yes it will be in the states but there is nothing said about a 7 string release yet the 6 string will be a bolt on cheapo...yes they should start offering prestige models but who knows...I talked with people at NAMM 2011 in Anaheim in Jan at the Ibby booth and they told me that Muhammed was playing a new shape so they new about these guitars they actually told me to look up escape the fate to see one of the new x shapes then...


----------



## Necroptor (Apr 12, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> didnt they just release an album last year???
> 
> and that gtar looks so neat


 
this year sometime!!


----------



## Miek (Apr 12, 2011)

Necroptor said:


> No neck dive and apparently better than the RG..and the Falchion is a sword as well...so whats a name ..RG is great but the name doesn't make any point



Hilariously enough, RG stands for Rock Guitar. I have to admit, it was slightly disappointing to find it out made so much sense as opposed to most Japanese products with English names.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 12, 2011)

Miek said:


> Hilariously enough, RG stands for Rock Guitar. I have to admit, it was slightly disappointing to find it out made so much sense as opposed to most Japanese products with English names.



Nope. RG stands for Roadstar Guitar.

Ibanez RG History


Anyways, I hope they release a production 7-string, if not this year then sometime in the next few years.


----------



## loktide (Apr 12, 2011)

i think the original xiphos shape looks FAR better


----------



## Miek (Apr 12, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Nope. RG stands for Roadstar Guitar.
> 
> Ibanez RG History
> 
> ...





I kinda wanted it to stand for Rock Guitar, too...


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 12, 2011)

Miek said:


> I kinda wanted it to stand for Rock Guitar, too...



I have to admit, that would be pretty damn hilarious.


----------



## Necroptor (Apr 12, 2011)

and what the hell is a roadstar?....gives a minute to think about it...exactly...no point just a name..are we over this topic...lets just hope they get some decent 7 strings I opt for the Falchion..if not i might have to have one built..maybe ken lawrence again


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 12, 2011)

Is it just me or does he look kinda... sick in the pic with the falchion?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 12, 2011)

I did think he looked quite odd, maybe skinny, think its just the angle and editing.


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 12, 2011)

Possibly.. Hopefully. We don't need him getting super sick or dying before the new album drops. 

Maybe he's been eating too many dead people?


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Apr 13, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> He looked cool with short hair, he looks fucking angelic with long hair.
> 
> ^



He reminds me of the kid from the omen in this picture


----------



## Kali Yuga (Apr 13, 2011)

it's an ugly guitar... the xiphos looks much better


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 13, 2011)

Muhammed Suicmez: perpetuating Chuck Schuldiner worship since 1999


----------



## MrZUmis (Apr 14, 2011)

nooooooooooo!!! I like ibanez but the new X-series are orrible  I prefer Xyphos, in particolar his version with necrophagist logo on fingerboard and matt finish!


----------



## izdashit (Apr 14, 2011)

^Same sentiments here. The Falchion looks like a toy spaceship imo.


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX (Apr 15, 2011)

Skin Coffin said:


> I believe that you all heard about the new Ibanez X-Series. I was checking the Falchion model on the Ibby site and I just saw that Muhammed is going to use a 7-string version of the Falchion with EMGs. Ibanez only announced 2 versions, both 6 strings, but hey.. Maybe this time we'll have a Muhammed Suiçmez Falchion Signature
> 
> Cheers, dudes!
> 
> Btw, this was the pic that made me realize it:



Where on the Ibanez website do that have that new model?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 16, 2011)

DaethedralXiphos7FX said:


> Where on the Ibanez website do that have that new model?



Its not on the US site yet, they actually didn't even know about it, apparently.

It seems like we should expect a release at Summer NAMM.


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 16, 2011)

DaethedralXiphos7FX said:


> Where on the Ibanez website do that have that new model?



I saw those new models on the European website, but not a 7-string version.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Apr 16, 2011)

I really hope the US version has a zero edge, and is neck through. And if it came in seven with passives and a matte black, I'd eat it up...but alas, I don't see that happening.


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX (Apr 16, 2011)

Ya actually I just saw it yesterday on the UK site. It looks kool but I want to see a 7 string.


----------



## R3V0LT3 (Apr 16, 2011)

This is the one from the Musikmesse, but it's only a prototype!!!


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 16, 2011)

I can't see any EMG logos on the pickups of that Falchion 7, maybe they're prototype versions of the pickups in the 6 string models, which would imply they are planning a 7 string model. /pipedream.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd get that grey 6 string version, looks sweet.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 17, 2011)

Seriously the more I stare at the Falchion, the more I like it....


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 17, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Seriously the more I stare at the Falchion, the more I like it....


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 17, 2011)

Is it weird that I think the7 string version looks nicer than the 6 string? 

6 string looks like a toy where as the 7 string looks like a proper guitar.


----------



## Zorkuus (Apr 17, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> 6 string looks like a toy where as the 7 string looks like a proper guitar.


All 6 stringers look like toys to me. Even moreso with how they feel.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 17, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> Is it weird that I think the7 string version looks nicer than the 6 string?
> 
> 6 string looks like a toy where as the 7 string looks like a proper guitar.


 
I completely get what you mean man. That subtle change in size throws the balance off and sometimes they look better. I didn't really like the Mayones Regius models but I saw an 8 and thought that looked better.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 17, 2011)

Zorkuus said:


> All 6 stringers look like toys to me. Even moreso with how they feel.



I agree. I've played 7 strings since I was 11 and I am 24 now. I hate playing six strings they feel so wrong!


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 17, 2011)

An aborted Xiphos fetus with a pukered anus in a toy spaceship is preferable to yet another superstrat


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX (Apr 24, 2011)

Ya the 7 string of that looks sic!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 25, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> this guitar looks soooo much more comfortable than the xiphos... i really wish they would make a prestige 7 string version with a lo-pro edge trem.


It iis, I was a bit suspect whhen trying it out, as thhe xiphos digs into my picking arm, falchion is just so so comfy to play, really really good, I love it.



BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i hope they make the halberd in a 7 . all of the new guitars look amazing to me


i really want a 7string falchion after seeing the green prototype, it's metal as hell, and sexy sexy sexy!



TXDeathMetal said:


> I REALLY hope that the green prototype model of the Falchion becomes a production model because that thing looks pretty damn badass.


So do I 



blastanus said:


> Haha too true man! 7 strings and 7 years since the last record, will they ever put out a new one? Its getting to feel like duke nukem forever of the music industry, kinda like chinese democracy, anyways, I hope the falchion has no neck dive like the xiphos had, but c'mon, when you have a guitar model coming out called the "halbred", shouldnt he had went for that? sounds very metal indeed...


No neck dive, another massive plus point, thing just hangs perfectly, is light but still sounds great. Really imprtessed with mine.



Necroptor said:


> No neck dive and apparently better than the RG..and the Falchion is a sword as well...so whats a name ..RG is great but the name doesn't make any point


Well, I still love the RG's, but the falchion is very very playable, and comfy, very cool guuitar


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 25, 2011)

R3V0LT3 said:


> This is the one from the Musikmesse, but it's only a prototype!!!



That's as metal as fuck - I want to crawl back into the 80's and take that with me!


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 25, 2011)

BlackWidowESP said:


>


I really would prefer the middle one because of the matte finish and how good it looks. But I hope they dish out one with no tremelo and 7 string. IMO it is as good as the xyphos from looks


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok, I wasnt liking the falchion, but that green 7 string is fucking TASTY.


----------



## Desi (Apr 25, 2011)

The Falchion (as well as the Xyphos) are those types of guitars very few can actually get away with wearing. Yes, I said wearing...because let's face it, you go up on stage with a guitar that does not fit your swagger and you'll wind up making the guitar look more awkward than necessary..making the player look even more awkward as a result.

That being said,

It looks decent. I like it. But WHY MUST EVERY SEVEN STRING GUITAR COME EQUIPPED WITH EMGS!!!!!!

There are very few seven string models that come equipped with passives, while the majority are stamped with the ridiculousness known as the "EMG soapbar or nothing" pickups.

You know, not every seven string player is a metal head. It's quite insulting for these companies to assume so. It would not bother me as much if the EMGs were sized like normal pickups, but the fact that the majority of sevens come equipped with these severely limits the modification possibilities. 

This is one of the reasons why I cannot stand EMG as a company and their monopoly over the seven string market.


I admit, I actually would love to own an RGA 7, but guess what? The pickups are sized like EMGs, despite NOt being EMGs themselves. Un-fucking-believable!


----------



## HOLYDIVER (Apr 25, 2011)

You can just cover passives with emg covers so who cares


----------



## drmosh (Apr 25, 2011)

HOLYDIVER said:


> You can just cover passives with emg covers so who cares



Maybe I don't want to do that?


----------



## Zorkuus (Apr 25, 2011)

Desi said:


> That being said,
> 
> It looks decent. I like it. But WHY MUST EVERY SEVEN STRING GUITAR COME EQUIPPED WITH EMGS!!!!!!
> 
> There are very few seven string models that come equipped with passives, while the majority are stamped with the ridiculousness known as the "EMG soapbar or nothing" pickups.


What you talking about? The vast majority of Ibanez 7's come with passives. And the pickups on those new Ibby models come with a new version of the RGA7 type pickup (CAP7 or whatever they're called, made by Dimarzio for Ibanez), not EMG's (although they are the same size as EMG's).


----------



## Desi (Apr 25, 2011)

Hallo Zorkuus,

Perhaps I flew off the handle a bit and did not get into specifics (like I do in every one of my posts). 

I don't mean just Ibanez in particular, Schecter, ESP, Jackson, etc have way to many "active" sevens that sort of offset the balance between passive and active pickup equipped guitars.

About the RGA7 pickups, I'm still peeved that eventhough they are Dimarzios, they are STILL sized like EMGs. Is it so hard to make an active seven string pickup in a normal size? Seymour Duncan did. 

Yes, I agree. Ibanez has a good amount of passive equipped sevens, but not all their guitars are of my taste (RGs and RGDs made of basswood, Xyphos is not my type of shape, and my last S had too many quality issues).

I just went off on a rant when I saw the shape of the pickups.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 25, 2011)

God is it ugly.
and I concur, not every 7 needs emg's.
Im totally on with the passive route.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 26, 2011)

Ugh.

I'm so sick of seeing people bitching about EMGs on this forum, if you don't like it, don't buy it. Some of you act like Schecter and ESP put EMGs in all their 7's just to personally piss you off. 

Do the whiners really think these companies make design calls like this based off whims? If the market wasn't there, the EMGs wouldn't be either. Even if it came to a case of "Well Seymour Duncan and Dimarzio want too much money to be our OEM pickup supplier, so we'll go with EMG", tough shit, it's called cutting overheads at worst and every single company in existence does it to some degree. Beyond that, they've obviously called it right because they're still selling consistently well and that doesn't look like it's going to change any time soon, should the market shift I'm sure they will adapt in kind, until then vote with your wallet. Or you could just buy those covers people talk about, with the amount of people buying stock Ibeys around here and swapping the pickups out the old "I don't want to have to do a pickup swap on a brand new guitar" logic doesn't really hold up.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't think that's people's point at all, mate. Thing is that, unlike Phase I Blackouts, EMG actives have a not too retrofit-friendly styling, which isn't even compensated by some sort of specific benefit. While people favouring actives from SD can just shove a coumple Phase II Blackouts in there, people who prefer passives yet like the guitar are forced to either get special mounting rings, replacement covers and whatnot just to fiddle with new pickups. 

As for "I don't want to swap pickups on a new guitar", I don't see why not, unless it's a very high end axe that happens to come with crap stock pickups, which aren't exactly the norm.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm with Fred. The only reason they use EMGs is because they have a deal with them and Dimarzio, and EMG released he first production 7 string pickups. I think if they put dimarzio's in them they'd still sell just as well if not better. Their lower end 7 string guitars all have passive pickups and sell very well. Believe it or not, some people don't want to have to go through all the hassle of fitting passives into actives routes. 

But anyway, it's not even a production model, it's a prototype so whoever had it built most likely asked for EMGs. That's not to say it will have them in the production model if it gets made.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 26, 2011)

It's a _prototype_......don't take ANY specification for granted and that includes the pickups. I don't see Ibby suddenly introducing EMG's on a widespread basis when they're currently quite pleased with their own range of actives/Dimarzios and whilst sizing could be an issue until final specifications are released and we know for sure it's all rather hysterical speculation.

Talk about jumping the gun 

Edit:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 26, 2011)

Only on SS.org can we bitch about the specs of a production guitar that hasn't been made.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 26, 2011)

That's how ahead of the pack we are. Shall we start discussing the Ibanez 2015 catalog? This axe is soooooo 2011...


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 26, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm with Fred. The only reason they use EMGs is because they have a deal with them and Dimarzio, and EMG released he first production 7 string pickups. I think if they put dimarzio's in them they'd still sell just as well if not better. Their lower end 7 string guitars all have passive pickups and sell very well. Believe it or not, some people don't want to have to go through all the hassle of fitting passives into actives routes



And those people have an alternative, that wasn't the point. The point is that for all the bitching that happens, time and time again, what changes? Vote with your wallet and stop annoying the shit out of people was kind of what I was going for but I guess that got mixed up in nitty gritty.  

At least doing a swap, however arduous in this case, is possible. I'd really like an RGD but I don't like basswood, the pickup switch is in the worst place ever and I don't like the feeling of fretting an emery board anymore. But instead of getting bent out of shape about it, I'll just buy something else that has what I need, or failing that, have some custom built so I don't have to compromise at all. A lot of small luthiers these days will build whatever you want for not much more (sometimes less) than what you'd pay for a production model. Given how fervently discerning people here are I'm surprised that more people aren't going that route and making the whole EMG routes thing a non-issue.

Sorry for the outburst, but I just don't see the point of dragging out a dead horse when there are perfectly viable alternatives, I know some people don't want to do mods/can't afford customs blah blah blah but compromise is always going to be a part of the equation when you have specific taste. Does this highly annoying complaint have to come up so often? Try to understand, as annoying as it may be that Schecter make everything EMG sized, it is more annoying to see it come up again and again.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 26, 2011)

You just don't get it, do you? You're supposed to whine. On all topics that involve that guitar you wouldn't buy anyway, for that matter!


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 26, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> You just don't get it, do you? You're supposed to whine. On all topics that involve that guitar you wouldn't buy anyway, for that matter!



Awww no wonder nobody came to my birthday party.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 26, 2011)

so his hair IS long like that now? 

for some reason i thought that pic was either fake or old.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 26, 2011)

Desi said:


> The Falchion (as well as the Xyphos) are those types of guitars very few can actually get away with wearing. Yes, I said wearing...because let's face it, you go up on stage with a guitar that does not fit your swagger and you'll wind up making the guitar look more awkward than necessary..making the player look even more awkward as a result.
> 
> That being said,
> 
> ...


 
So... You were the first person in a long time that could say the word swagger w/o making my teeth grind. And then I read further and saw your EMG rant...


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 26, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> so his hair IS long like that now?



I'll say it, he is so much better looking with long hair.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 26, 2011)

nice guitar, NOW RELEASE THE FUCKING ALBUM ALREADY


----------

